# Prompt vote: May 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 23, 2022)

Pick your favourite picture prompt for May...

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10


----------



## PiP (Apr 23, 2022)

Are any of these images subject to copyright? Please can we cite the source of the images


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Apr 25, 2022)

Is that the source meaning the name of the artist, or something more? I'm not sure of the rules here.


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Apr 25, 2022)

Harper J. Cole said:


> Is that the source meaning the name of the artist, or something more? I'm not sure of the rules here


I think I put the names of the artists under the images when I posted them.


----------

